# Temporary failure in name resolution.

## funkychicken818

I just purchased a new machine from corenetworks.net and i getting the following error when 

trying to run

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

Errors:

```

emerge --update --deep world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 6) dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:33--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:34--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:35--  http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving jaist.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:35--  http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving osdn.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:36--  http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving switch.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:37--  http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving nchc.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:38--  http://keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:38--  http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:39--  http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving heanet.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:40--  http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving kent.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:41--  http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:41--  http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving ovh.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:42--  http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving mesh.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

--20:26:43--  http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'

Resolving easynews.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

!!! Couldn't download 'expat-2.0.1.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/expat-2.0.1'

!!! can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR

```

Whats the problem?

----------

## DarKRaveR

Well, try to use dig (with trace) and see if there is a DNS problem. Before that you should make sure your network setup is correct (i.e. resolv.conf has the right entries)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Does the network operate otherwise? Can you get on the Internet? Did you set the system up yourself, or did Gentoo come pre-installed?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## funkychicken818

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Well, try to use dig (with trace) and see if there is a DNS problem. Before that you should make sure your network setup is correct (i.e. resolv.conf has the right entries)

 

What entries should i put there?

----------

## funkychicken818

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Does the network operate otherwise? Can you get on the Internet? Did you set the system up yourself, or did Gentoo come pre-installed?
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

I did not install it its a base install from corenetoworks.net[/code]

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Then you most likely have a problem with your /etc/resolv.conf file. Edit it to see what's in it. Here's mine as an example:

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface wlan0

nameserver 192.168.0.1
```

Of course, that's only helpful if you have a Dlink WBR 1310 wireless router, or some other sort of device that uses that particular IP address. If you know your Internet provider's main DNS server number, you can put that in there as well. That information should be readily accessible on your provider's site.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

